# Oip 3/10



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

I got there about 3:15...water was muddy in close but fishable...better visability on the end, but not much...wind was NW 10-15...the mud on the beach didn;t keep Gerald from getting 3 2#+ pomps...I got on the end and Duane had a spanish coming over the rail...earlier, you had to wade through about 3 shorts for a keeper, but when I got there, it was starting to turn around...I only had to throw back one...most were in the 13" range with a few larger ones mixed in to 15"s...left at 5 with a nice load...but man was it good to be fishting something besides sheepies...:thumbup:


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

where's oip??


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

okaloosa island pier


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

GGood report any cobia seen there yet


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard they hooked one today and lost it at the Gaff.LOOKING UP


----------

